# Making my Dirt Bike street legal???



## fixed blade XC-3

I have a Ktm exc 400 and I want to make it street legal. I know I need a head light, tail light and a horn. *I've heard I do, and I don't need turn signals*. Which is true?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

You definitely DO need turn signals to be street legal.


----------



## Bhilly81

you will also need a license plate holder with a light on it as well


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

So we're all in agreement that turn signals are required? I was hoping hand signals would suffice.


----------



## gdog

Yup...turn signals.

I licensed my RZR not so long ago and that was part of the deal.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Are D.O.T. tires also part of the deal?


----------



## Al Hansen

Just buy a Goldwing and be done with it. :O--O:


----------



## Al Hansen

Get er street legal and go on the annual UWN Motorcycle Ride. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Al Hansen said:


> Get er street legal and go on the annual UWN Motorcycle Ride. :mrgreen:


See that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## deadicatedweim

Technically you need dot tires, turn signals, horn, mirror, brake light, tail light, head light, and license plate light. I suggest buying from rocky mountain and putting it on your self. You can pick up a street legal kit for around $250 as long as you already have a headlight and a stator that can handle the new electrics. The tires are around another 125+. And then you have to get a state safety inspection and on-road title when you register it at the dmv. This whole process can go smooth sometimes and other times you can run it to a stickler that wants to see a seat belt and air bags before he will pass it off. :twisted: 

They used to allow a trail to trail registration that would get by without the dot tires and just the head light and tail light but my understanding is they have done away with this.


----------



## stimmie78

http://publicsafety.utah.gov/safetyinsp ... Manual.pdf

Section 12 page 27 tells you just what you need.


----------

